# advice on growing out....



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I dropped the boys off to the groomer this morning, thinking they looked really cute, just a little dissheveled, but knowing they would come back looking too short and too groomed. So I started wondering if I could ever let them grow out of their puppy cuts...They always get to a point where they just look so messy no matter how much I brush them, I cave and bring them in to be groomed. Any advice on how get past that point? Is there some little trick? Cash's coat is so thick I am not sure how it would work...anyone keep their thick wooley coated Neezer in a full coat?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope you give it a try Missy....I've never had Quincy groomed professionally....but I always look at the longer puppy cuts and think they look so cute. Ever thought about just keeping their faces tidy and letting everything else grow out about 3"? I think that'd be cute!:thumb:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Missy- Izzo is 10 months and he's in full coat(never had anything ciipped but his bangs and on his nose around his eyes) He is a super thick cottony coat and he's also in the midst of blowing his coat so it's a daily challenge. You just have to keep brushing and combing. There are days when I want to give in and have him clipped short but I love the long natural hair. Give it a try and if you don't like it once it's grown out then cut your pups short again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I dropped the boys off to the groomer this morning, thinking they looked really cute, just a little dissheveled, but knowing they would come back looking too short and too groomed. So I started wondering if I could ever let them grow out of their puppy cuts...They always get to a point where they just look so messy no matter how much I brush them, I cave and bring them in to be groomed. Any advice on how get past that point? Is there some little trick? Cash's coat is so thick I am not sure how it would work...anyone keep their thick wooley coated Neezer in a full coat?


Oh, Missy! I think you should give it a try. I think the'd look adorable! Like Izo's mom, I've been keeping Kodi's bangs cut, just because I don't want to do the top knot thing (my guys laughed at him when I tried  But the rest of him is natural. I know his coat is much silkier and WAY less curly than your guys, but I think they'd still look good.

Give it from now until the next Hav-a-Blast, and then we can all give you our opinions.:biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

We can suffer it out together! I've decided to let Cooper's hair grow out. He's bigger than Max and his coat is much thicker. But since he quit blowing coat and finally doesn't freak out during comb out, I think I'll give it a try.

I don't know how long I will last, honestly. Bathing and drying two dogs is exhausting! I don't know how you guys do it that have more than two. Although, I would love to have one more!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Go for it! Since I cut Belle down I am growing her out and I will say this (not to discourage but as a warning) I think the hair growing out and being different lengths matts quite a bit more than her coat ever did longer. I am not giving up cause she looks way too skinny and scrawny with her short hair and I prefer her in a longer coat. She is my only experience with starting over and regrowing though!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to watch and see as the boys coats start growing back in. They both feel delicious but I'm surprised, it's not all that much easier (save the horrible mats) to comb them short than it was long. On the plus side of the short hair, and it's a *major* plus for me. They no longer carry in every stick, dead leaf and all manner of other yard junk when they come back from a walk.

Strangely enough, and this shocked me, blowing them dry is not much faster this way. I thought it was going to be a breeze. Live and learn.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I'm going to watch and see as the boys coats start growing back in. They both feel delicious but I'm surprised, it's not all that much easier (save the horrible mats) to comb them short than it was long. On the plus side of the short hair, and it's a *major* plus for me. *They no longer carry in every stick, dead leaf and all manner of other yard junk *when they come back from a walk.
> 
> Strangely enough, and this shocked me, blowing them dry is not much faster this way. I thought it was going to be a breeze. Live and learn.


Oh my gosh, that would be a major plus at my house. Izzo tracks in so many leaves every time he goes out. It's such a PITA!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy looked a lot like Izzo before his hair cut and we called him Swiffer because EVERYTHING stuck to him! It was such a pain to get all the junk out.

They all got haircuts but I think we'll grow Murphy and Gracie out again, it's just so pretty! Scooter is so frizzy so he'll stay in a puppy cut, otherwise he looks like he's one big afro.

We had a new groomer who came to our house and she was wonderful. She showed me her force dryer and how quickly it dried them! I was amazed and now have one in my Amazon cart. They looked so nice after she dried them and she hadn't even brushed them out yet, that dryer really made a difference.

Give it a try Missy, you can always take them for a haircut if they look too messy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks gals. The boys came back looking adorable and a really good shaping. it looks like it may grow in well. I have to say that it was nice going back to my old groomer. The new groomer that I went to in November left them longer, and at first they looked great but in 2 weeks they started to look like they were molting. It was so weird I can only guess she either used thinning sheers or used a de-shedding tool. So I was just waiting for them to get long enough to even it out. I guess I could have asked the new groomer, but just decided to go back to my old groomer... (conflict avoidance) but I let him know I was considering growing them out and that I just wanted a nice over all even cut and to leave their heads a little longer and NOT shave their noses. And he did perfectly. So we will see... I think it is a good goal Karen to try and make it til the next play date. maybe just me trimming their feet, face, butt and belly. SO how long will their coat be by May/June? it's about an inch on the body and 2 inched on the legs and head now.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have wondered the same thing. IF I did ever decide on a puppy cut and hated it, how long would it take to grow their hair back out? I'm so tempted but back out each time.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the little dustmop look, so I'm planning to keep Santos long, but if matting gets to be a major issue, I'll have no problems with him being in a puppy cut. So far, we've managed to avoid them, but he's still a young boy. I'm trying to decide what to do with his face...I can never see his eyes, and they're so cute. I guess what I'm saying is, I'd let them grow unless it's too much to keep up with the mats.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't see why you don't give it a shot, Missy. The worst thing that will happen, is that you get tired of brushing them out and you'll have to get them cut down short again. They and you are used to that look anyway, so it won't be a big deal! Be aware that you'll have to brush/comb them almost daily if you want to avoid matting and you'll have to be thorough. People think they are, but in reality, many times they aren't. It's those missed spots that will mat up and become tough to deal with if they're neglected too long. 

BTW, we NEED pictures of their new 'do'! You should know the forum rules by now, young lady! :fish: (it doesn't matter if they aren't perfect pictures either! lol)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Murphy looked a lot like Izzo before his hair cut and we called him Swiffer because EVERYTHING stuck to him! It was such a pain to get all the junk out.
> 
> They all got haircuts but I think we'll grow Murphy and Gracie out again, it's just so pretty! Scooter is so frizzy so he'll stay in a puppy cut, otherwise he looks like he's one big afro.
> 
> ...


Missy, which one did you order? Was the technique difficult?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

The boys always look so good.....but it would be fun for you to try a new look and grow out their fur.

I think it would take time and commitment on your part. I brush 15 minutes each day for 5 days a week, alot of times I give myself the weekend off of brushing and with longer hair they need more bathes. Maybe as the hair grows out you grow trim the messy looking areas and trying some different grooming products for long hair might help.

I light Vellus's Finish spray and static spray to kind of tame the hair down, but I am sure there are other kind styling sprays that you might like.

hope that helps....it would be fun to see what kind of pictures we could see of the boys in longer hair


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I have NO idea whether you can compare the growth rate of a puppy's hair to that of an adult dog, but if you remember Kodi's coat in the summer, it is now about 6" long.

Here are a few showing his coat progression. The first is still at the King's, in mid-July, when he was 11 weeks old. The second was the beginning of August, (13 weeks) the third mid-august (15 weeks) at your house, and the last, yesterday (8 months and a bit).

Where you can REALLY see how much longer his coat is is in two places... His tail, and the black spot on his rump. The spot isn't really any larger in comparison to the rest of him, but the hair is so much longer that it shows much more.

Although, I have to say, looking at that velvety coat on Cash, he his one handsome dude short too.<g>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marjrc said:


> I don't see why you don't give it a shot, Missy. The worst thing that will happen, is that you get tired of brushing them out and you'll have to get them cut down short again. They and you are used to that look anyway, so it won't be a big deal! Be aware that you'll have to brush/comb them almost daily if you want to avoid matting and you'll have to be thorough. People think they are, but in reality, many times they aren't. It's those missed spots that will mat up and become tough to deal with if they're neglected too long.
> 
> BTW, we NEED pictures of their new 'do'! You should know the forum rules by now, young lady! :fish: (it doesn't matter if they aren't perfect pictures either! lol)


So far, the only place that has been a real "problem spot" for mats on Kodi has been his arm pits. So I made an executive decision, and cut them out in that area rather than even trying to untangle them. It doesn't show at all, and with the hair there shorter, it doesn't mat. I do brush and comb him every day, though. It really doesn't take that long, and I enjoy having him look so fluffy and cute when I get done!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, It is getting past the 3 inch mark I need suggestions on. I am pretty good at brushing, but past 3 inches it starts to bother the boys more and of course take longer...but they also look so messy and I know if I could just get through it they would start to look better, like growing out my own bangs or a bad shag haircut. 

Karen, Kodi is gorgeous. May be time for another little play date with J & C.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Marj, It is getting past the 3 inch mark I need suggestions on. I am pretty good at brushing, but past 3 inches it starts to bother the boys more and of course take longer...but they also look so messy and I know if I could just get through it they would start to look better, like growing out my own bangs or a bad shag haircut.


Hmmm.. would you like it if they were longer? I think when they are trimmed really short the cut looks neat and smooth, but once they hit a certain length they will look messier. I've always liked the rough look of a full coat on my boys. Rufus has had a sheepdog type look and Marley is a wild mop of hair. This week I cut Rufus down to just shy of 4 inches (from 8!) and he doesn't look "neat". Right after a wash and comb out I'm sure he would look smooth and trim, but once he gets to moving about and mussing it up, he gets a little moppy looking. That works for me, but you will only know by letting your boys grow out! Annnnd we want pictures LOL!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I have wondered the same thing. IF I did ever decide on a puppy cut and hated it, how long would it take to grow their hair back out? I'm so tempted but back out each time.


  I'm tempted to let it grow but then I back out and they get a puppy cut:jaw:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I love the old english sheep dog shaggy look. I think I need to just let it get past the point where it has no weight so it does not lie down. 

Here are few (bad picts) post hair cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Marj, It is getting past the 3 inch mark I need suggestions on. I am pretty good at brushing, but past 3 inches it starts to bother the boys more and of course take longer...but they also look so messy and I know if I could just get through it they would start to look better, like growing out my own bangs or a bad shag haircut.
> 
> Karen, Kodi is gorgeous. May be time for another little play date with J & C.


I think he'd love that!

Karen


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy they are adorable!!
Oliver and Comet are at the start of the sheep dog look.............


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Oliver and Comet are at the start of the sheep dog look.............


But it looks so cute on them Sally. They both have the sweetest expressions.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally, I would love it if I could get them to that point. I love how Oliver and Comet look.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I keep mine in the longer coats. Kodi's hair doesn't grow too long, especially with his allergies and he's always scratching. He has a cottony coat and rarely mats. Shelby has a much longer coat, the silkier type, but mats like crazy. I am trying to decide now if I should cut her bangs. 

If you can get past the "growing out", give it a shot. You can always cut it again.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Missy they are adorable!!
> Oliver and Comet are at the start of the sheep dog look.............


Just for comparisson Sally, how long are their coats now?



irnfit said:


> If you can get past the "growing out", give it a shot. You can always cut it again.


I agree and cutting it short takes much less time than growing it out so you can change it back to puppy cuts at any time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Oh I love the old english sheep dog shaggy look. I think I need to just let it get past the point where it has no weight so it does not lie down.
> 
> Here are few (bad picts) post hair cut.


They do look very cute. (and I see Cash is still cuddled up with his squirrel) They might look very cute all puffy before it starts to lay down. If nothing else, it would be fun to document the various stages with pix!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Go for it Missy! I am going to try to let Dexter's hair grow out. But, I am going to play with the bangs and muzzle. So, our pups can grow out together, I am joining the "Growing Out" club too! 

Dexter's hair is about 2 1/2 inches now. I will be keeping the underarms short, which are monitored for mats and the neck area is checked. 

Dexter gets combed a daily basis. I keep a close eye on the neck area, the armpits, and behind the lower legs, this is where I find most of the mats, I might do the neck area and a leg today and then another area the next day. Everyday an area gets combed.

Now, that I know how to comb Dexter and he is easier to comb out, I think I will be able to manage long hair on Dexter and it is Winter!


----------

